# East of England Champ Show



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Has anyone seen the show map for East of England this weekend? I can't quite make out where the dog show is in relation to where it usually is. It looks to me, from this, that we are in the building where we are for Boston show, and then in a marquee to an area on the left of that. I think we are ususally in the pink area (the cattle sheds) Am I reading the plan right? What do others think?

http://www.eastofenglandshow.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/East-of-England-Show-Plan-2012.jpg


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Is it usually in or out for judging? I've never been, only to Boston in January


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I would say yes, it's in the 'new' building.

I guess it will just have the BIS ring inside with the other rings and benching in the marquees?


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Found this on their FB page, hope it helps


East of England Exhibitors: Please note all Judging tomorrow will take place inside in the Antrium and Arena.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Does anyone have the link for the results for East of England they are not on either Fossedata or Highampress


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm seeing them on Fosse

Fosse Data: Championship Dog Show Schedules, Results and Information


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks I couldn't get them up but we are having really bad rain and odd claps of thunder here and it keeps knocking my internet and TV off.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Just seen of fb - all judging will be inside and there is no space for benching so anyone going get there early to get a space and take your cages!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Anyone know if its still on tomorrow? Gundogs?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> Anyone know if its still on tomorrow? Gundogs?


yes still on


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Went yesterday (gundogs). I have to say it was a shambles,admittedly because of the weather conditions. 

I thought the layout was very disjointed. The agricultural show always used to be held in conjunction with the dog show and was laid out much better then. I did miss the combined show at first but to be honest I realise now I prefer the dog show to be held separately.

We were parked on soft boggy grass, my friend carried her English Setter youngster on to the tarmac road to avoid the mud, and he is a big boy!

We asked why we could not park on the hard standing and were told that was for the paying visitors!!! So our dog entry fees of £23 per dog plus passes for friends ordered in advance (did you see what they would have cost on the day?), did not count. In all honesty with the weather as it was, and I imagine again today, I expect the dog show visitors made up the bulk of visitors.

Please can we go back to separate days from the ag. show?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i used to love this show. sadly we lost our set of CC's years ago.


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

I went today as a visitor, I only wanted to go and watch the border collies being judged really.

Spellweaver - I saw someone with a spellweaver border collies jacket on!! 

The owner of the BOB breed winner i've met a few times mainly if they pop in the shop where I work, was good to catch up with them again.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

pickle said:


> Went yesterday (gundogs). I have to say it was a shambles,admittedly because of the weather conditions.
> 
> I thought the layout was very disjointed. The agricultural show always used to be held in conjunction with the dog show and was laid out much better then. I did miss the combined show at first but to be honest I realise now I prefer the dog show to be held separately.
> 
> ...


Seems that they learned a valuble lesson from the last two days. We were parked on the hard standing today, only a few minutes walk from the entrance to the hall. It was cramped and crowded, but well organised, with loads of stewards around to direct you to where you needed to be, and everything (ie ring changes, next in ring etc) was announced clearly and in plenty of time to get to the ring. They even called over the loudpeakers system several times for the cleaning team to mop up areas on the floor that were getting wet.

You are probably right about the dog show people making up the bulk of the visitors - they kept announcing that there were all these stall holders who would love a visit from anyoine who had finished in the rings!



xhuskyloverx said:


> I went today as a visitor, I only wanted to go and watch the border collies being judged really.
> 
> Spellweaver - I saw someone with a spellweaver border collies jacket on!!
> 
> The owner of the BOB breed winner i've met a few times mainly if they pop in the shop where I work, was good to catch up with them again.


Aw, he's a lovely man is Pete (the BOB winner) and a right laugh too! He and Harry were shortlisted in the group but not placed. The person with the Spellweaver jacket on - tallish, slim, blonde hair in a ponytail - was my niece Sarah - if you saw a dumpy blonde in a creamy coloured smock top next to her that was me! You should have said hello - would have loved to have met you (and Sarah would have come and found me if I wasn't next to her at the time) 

We didn't do much today - Leon got VHC in JD, Quinny and Xia weren't even placed, and my other niece Emma came second in YKC Handling.


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> Aw, he's a lovely man is Pete (the BOB winner) and a right laugh too! He and Harry were shortlisted in the group but not placed. *The person with the Spellweaver jacket on - tallish, slim, blonde hair in a ponytail - was my niece Sarah *- if you saw a dumpy blonde in a creamy coloured smock top next to her that was me! You should have said hello - would have loved to have met you (and Sarah would have come and found me if I wasn't next to her at the time)
> 
> We didn't do much today - Leon got VHC in JD, Quinny and Xia weren't even placed, and my other niece Emma came second in YKC Handling.


Yep thats who I saw, was stood next to her when I was watching a class. I stayed to watch all of the bitch classes (missed the dogs). I wanted to stay at watch the group but I had flash with me (she just curled up and went to sleep in front of me for a couple of hours while I was watching bless her) and I took her out for a wee and couldn't get her back in again, she was a bit overwhelmed by it all I think, bless her. If you were around the ring you would probs have seen me I was there a while! lol Yeah pete's lovely, always seems very nice whenever I meet him.


----------

